# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Louise's Sister Arriving

## tammyy2j

Jasmine Summers who is Louise's younger sister and a mini version of Louise is arriving in Hollyoaks and soon hooks up with Josh Ashworth and makes enemies with Lauren and Sasha Valentine. Could one of the Valentine sisters have a eye for Josh?

----------

lizann (06-12-2007)

----------


## lizann

OMG just what Hollyoaks needs another annoying mini Louise

----------


## Chris_2k11

No mention of this sister before?

----------


## Katy

its one of those miraculas sisters, that just turn up. A bit like Katy Fox.

----------

